# How Does He Look?



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

This is the first time I have been able to get a picture of Ammo stacked. This is a "natural stack," I didn't position him for this picture. 

Let me know what you think, good or bad. I'm really interested in everyone's opinions.















He is roughly 85lbs and 26" at the shoulder. 






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

cant really see him that well, I like his colour, you need clearer pictures


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> cant really see him that well, I like his colour, you need clearer pictures


I only have my phone for a camera right now. I will try to get some closer shots next time. I was a little ways back when I say him standing stacked.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Here are the pictures only bigger. I finally was able to make them larger so people could see. Critique please. 


374 by FlowersFotos, on Flickr


376 by FlowersFotos, on Flickr


----------



## Donovan514 (Dec 26, 2013)

Good looking and intimidating male. Beautiful mask.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Donovan514 said:


> Good looking and intimidating male. Beautiful mask.


Thanks


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm not qualified to critique but he is a handsome boy.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The angle of the photo makes it hard to see his shoulder. OK withers and topline. Good position of a croup that could be longer. Good angulation in the rear and good in front. His upper arm should be longer. Looks like he has good pasterns and feet. Nice masculine head with a very dark face.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

lhczth said:


> The angle of the photo makes it hard to see his shoulder. OK withers and topline. Good position of a croup that could be longer. Good angulation in the rear and good in front. His upper arm should be longer. Looks like he has good pasterns and feet. Nice masculine head with a very dark face.


Thank you. I do have a question for you. Do you think his upper arm looks short because he has his leg forward?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

It could also be the angle of the photo. A short upper arm is a problem in the breed and a common comment in most critiques.


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

lhczth said:


> It could also be the angle of the photo. A short upper arm is a problem in the breed and a common comment in most critiques.


I have read many of your other critiques and have looked up what all you have said. I really appreciate your critique. He is my first GSD and I am always curious about his negatives along with his positives. I usually just got the whole "oh he's so pretty" but never the true critique (which I understand most people don't know how to truly critique a shepherd). Thanks again for the critique.


----------

